# Nursery Dubai Marina area



## tommygun_00 (Jan 30, 2009)

My family will be moving by the 1st of april. We are going to be in the Dubai Marina area and we are looking for a part time nursery for my son (18months) to attend. Anything that is somewhat close that you can recommend?

Thanks!


----------

